# Finally



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ive been trying to get around to building this rod since feb. I decided this morning I would get it built. This is a Seeker Hercules 60h , amtack Tivirtus lites.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

great colors Chuck! very sharp


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sweet! I love closed wraps...

Sandcrab


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Great wrap! Always gotta love the bright colors


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

can't wait to see more photos Chuck!


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Really nice!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet.


----------



## Pennman101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Great wrap man great combo of colors, love it


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice wrap. That color combo is great.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

very loud. love it.


----------

